# Arugula? Weed?



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Any ideas?


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Could be wild lettuce. There are several biennial plants that grow a similar rosette of leaves the first season, then shoot up a flowering stalk the next. Does it have a fibrous root or taproot?


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not sure, posting for a friend


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

wild mustard


----------

